# Share your Amazon Wishlist - 2011 Edition!! :D



## AnnMarie (Nov 27, 2011)

*I*f you've been around during our past holidays, you'll recall that many of us posted our Amazon Wishlists in order to give ideas to each other, see what fun things we had listed, and also so that we could send a present off to fellow Dimmers IF we were so inclined (that's a bonus, but not totally the point of this.)

If you _haven't _been here for the holidays before, enjoy - it's one of our little traditions, and it's so fun to look around and see what people have. Many of us have sent little gifties off to fellow Dimmers, and it's soooo much fun to surprise someone with a book or CD when they're not expecting it. Have a blast, put anything and everything on there - it's about fun, and it's not a "GIVE ME THIS!" list... just pretend you have a shopping spree, and pick what you'd like. 

If you don't have a wishlist, 

1. Go to Amazon.com and create an account
2. Search through their site for items you want and choose "Add to Wish List"
3. When you're done, at the top of the page, click "Tell People about this List"
4. Email to YOURSELF
5. Open the email, Copy and paste the link in this thread.

Please keep in mind that people will have access to the information you provide (not your address if I recall correctly, but your full name) so if you have any issue with that, please do NOT post your link here. 

Also keep in mind that in order to be shipped items, you will need to choose the option of letting outside vendors see your address, etc. Last year we had some issues where people tried to send items to people but the company wasn't able to see the address due to the settings. Please double check that your account has the correct address as well! 

Finally, please make sure that your account has your most up-to-date address/info as we have had some deliveries go missing/delayed due to Amazon not having your most recent address!  If you don't actually wish to get anything from your list, please be specific about that when you post your link so people don't "go shopping" and then find out they can't check out your things at the last minute.

This has been a lot of fun the past few years, so enjoy it in the spirit it's intended and Happy Holidays to everyone!  

Enjoy!


_*
PS - Don't forget to use the Dimensions Link Through if you're using Amazon for Holiday Shopping - banner at the top right of page, or by clicking right here! *_


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 27, 2011)

And here's mine!


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/39T06723I8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 27, 2011)

So excited about this!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 27, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So excited about this!



It's really fun, definitely one of my favorite little traditions of ours and I get really excited to start it up each year.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 27, 2011)

I had entirely too much fun doing this! Hope I did it right.

Melanie's Wish List


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 27, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> I had entirely too much fun doing this! Hope I did it right.
> 
> Melanie's Wish List



Yup, it works!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 27, 2011)

I hate that I'm going ot want to buy stuff for everybody, and I've already picked out what I want to buy from the lists above. :-(


----------



## supersoup (Nov 27, 2011)

This is one of my favorite threads every year, I love looking at everyone's lists!


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh...and I would just like to add that my birthday is December 6th...ya know...just um...yeah:blush:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay... so... Mine is totally pathetic and not updated in quite awhile... but here it is... lol.

Hopefully the link works:
Carla's Wish List

Pretty sure some items are unavailable or discontinued. But still. Lol.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 27, 2011)

That was fun making one  

Megan's wishlist


----------



## penguin (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's mine!

Though I guess shipping will be a bitch for most things  I'll have to go through it later to see if I can find the same items in Aussie sites that deliver.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's mine!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 27, 2011)

Oppps....sorry..my internet went out, again...ugh...so, I could not edit...my apologizes...I wouldn't mind someone deleting that (whistlewhistle: hint hehehe)

Anywho...here is mine....


Wench's Gift List


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

This has been my favorite thread for the last few years! I always get a chuckle out of all the fun foods people pick. 

http://amzn.com/w/23DB8LKMBTULK

Edited to add: And so it begins, the stealing of wish list items from y'alls lisst. I just learned from HottiMegan that they make NINJA cookie cutters and there's a cheaper version of the K cup coffee maker in RED, WANT. And AM, your wishlist makes me hungry.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 27, 2011)

he he I was so stoked to see a cheaper k cup maker  And a hot cocoa cup. I'm probably going to buy those ninja cookie cutters for Max's black belt celebration in January


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 27, 2011)

Allie's Wish List


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 27, 2011)

the only problem with this is its a beep on amazon to find stuff that ships internationally  but very cool idea


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> the only problem with this is its a beep on amazon to find stuff that ships internationally  but very cool idea



Amazon makes it really easy to do a "universal" wish list where you are listing things you want from any other site on the net!


----------



## Isa (Nov 27, 2011)

This is way fun.

Here is my list.


----------



## Micara (Nov 27, 2011)

Some of this stuff is really old, but here is mine


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 28, 2011)

this feels super private. This is more of a list of things that I want to remember that I want, so I can use it as a reference. 

anyways, here it is, http://amzn.com/w/6G4FGURDJCWT

Everyone feel free to pitch it and buy the the GS Mini guitar.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 28, 2011)

Pretty cool idea!

Here's mine!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's mine! 


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3Q54N7CBKE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 28, 2011)

I LOVE this every year; I love snooping through people's lists! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/230509BZ5CHUB/ref=cm_sw_em_r_ws_rl50ob1DYB045_wb


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 28, 2011)

This is the worst idea ever...this is the first one I've ever made, and now I'm addicted to wish lists. 

Cheryl's list


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 28, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> This is the worst idea ever...this is the first one I've ever made, and now I'm addicted to wish lists.
> 
> Cheryl's list



You got some good stuff...including the cute hats...and did you know Brownie Points is based here in Columbus? I have had them once or twice...


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/268HSGXW7A/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 28, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> You got some good stuff...including the cute hats...and did you know Brownie Points is based here in Columbus? I have had them once or twice...



I actually did not know that. I've been to Columbus on several occasions to visit friends or go to the zoo. I'll have to seek them (and you) out the next time I make it out that way.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 28, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I actually did not know that. I've been to Columbus on several occasions to visit friends or go to the zoo. I'll have to seek them (and you) out the next time I make it out that way.




Sweeeeeett


----------



## Dromond (Nov 28, 2011)

Subscribing. Wish list will follow.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 28, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Pretty cool idea!
> 
> Here's mine!





Dromond said:


> Subscribing. Wish list will follow.



And if you want surprises, make sure you have an address saved. It won't give it to shoppers, but it's required to get the merchandise a shopper may pick out for you to you.  I mention this to you two specifically because you currently don't have any.  (And, yes, Dro, I'm having so much fun with this that I creeped the old wish list thread and already looked at yours. )


----------



## Dromond (Nov 28, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> And if you want surprises, make sure you have an address saved. It won't give it to shoppers, but it's required to get the merchandise a shopper may pick out for you to you.  I mention this to you two specifically because you currently don't have any.  (And, yes, Dro, I'm having so much fun with this that I creeped the old wish list thread and already looked at yours. )



Important safety tip. Thanks, Egon.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm glad more men joined. I was also scolded and told to add candy. You don't have to tell me twice.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh man, there are some good lists here!! I love stealing things off of people's lists, haha.

Here's mine!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 28, 2011)

supersoup said:


> Oh man, there are some good lists here!! I love stealing things off of people's lists, haha.
> 
> Here's mine!



Oh man good stuff...the Le Cruset (sp) dutch oven and some awesome candy on your list!!!! Crushed pineapple Jelly Bellies??? cooooolll...


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm still working on mine.

I think 'fussy' is the word i'm looking for. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 29, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm glad more men joined. I was also scolded and told to add candy. You don't have to tell me twice.




YAY, Candy!!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 29, 2011)

WISH LIST:

http://amzn.com/w/3W529V9XZZ5PY

Buy me stuff.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sometimes I see things on people's wish lists and think "I didn't even know you could get that on Amazon!"


----------



## Dromond (Nov 29, 2011)

Dromond said:


> WISH LIST:
> 
> http://amzn.com/w/3W529V9XZZ5PY
> 
> Buy me stuff.



Ignore that link.

This one is better.


----------



## butch (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know if anyone is interested in this idea, or if I'm a buzzkill, but last year I put together a list of charities that I supported, and asked folks who wanted to send me a gift to send a donation to one of those places, instead. In return, I asked for a charity that they would like me to give a gift to, in their name. It worked out really well, and lots of various non-profits got nice donations.

Since I've decided to spend no money at all this holiday, I'm not doing this again, but figured I'd share the idea in case others would be interested. One of the places I had on my list was The Asssociation for Size Diversity and Health, the main org for folks who practice HAES.


----------



## Deven (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's mine!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Nov 30, 2011)

Junk I Like!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 30, 2011)

Great lists!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 30, 2011)

So wait... with these wish lists, do the items on the list go away if someone buys something on it? Like will someone get 5 Wolfgang Puck Food Processors from 5 different people or will the gadget vanish once it's purchased? Sorry if it's a silly question. (I admit it would be nice to get 5 Omaha Steaks though. :eat2: )


----------



## Dromond (Nov 30, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> So wait... with these wish lists, do the items on the list go away if someone buys something on it? Like will someone get 5 Wolfgang Puck Food Processors from 5 different people or will the gadget vanish once it's purchased? Sorry if it's a silly question. (I admit it would be nice to get 5 Omaha Steaks though. :eat2: )



You can set the number you wish to receive. If you don't set a number, the default is one. A purchase will vanish, unless you set the option "surprise me." In that case, the item won't vanish from the list, but it will set a warning to someone attempting to purchase the item after it has already been bought.

In other words, if you want five Omaha steaks then set the number wished for to "5." If you don't set the "surprise me" option, the item will vanish after five have been bought. If you do set that option, then people will be warned that the quantity desired has already been fulfilled.


----------



## bbwbud (Nov 30, 2011)

There's a list where I can wish for Amazons?? Santa's really upgraded this year! There are a few on the paysite board that would be perfect, a quite a few among the contributors. I just don't know if I've been nice enough this year.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/registry/wi..._act_vv?_encoding=UTF8&visitor-view=1&reveal=

That's mine....mainly food!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 30, 2011)

I always have such a hard time picking things for myself.

This list took me a couple days. Haha.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2011)

I have one now!!! There's only a couple of things on it though. Peeeeer into my deepest desires. And I'm not kidding either, these flacid items are sincerely the things I want. I couldn't think of anything else that didn't involve bacon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/7AAMP18Q5W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 2, 2011)

I said I wasn't going to do this but I gave in to demand and yeah, a lot of it is pure fantasy LOL

http://amzn.com/w/1OAC46F4DRE


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 2, 2011)

I just got something in the mail off of my list . . . FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 2, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I just got something in the mail off of my list . . . FUCKING AWESOME!!!


Me too 


and to the person who sent it to me, Wonton approves too.  Thanks and love you, lady....


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a wishlist primarily for myself. It's like an online shopping list.

My wishlist makes me look like a creeper


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 2, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I have a wishlist primarily for myself. It's like an online shopping list.
> 
> My wishlist makes me look like a creeper



the scalpel...right above the Dexter box set...



haha


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rather than doing schoolwork tonight I made a wish list instead. I'd say that was a productive use of my time! haha

http://amzn.com/w/RVFG5DU0Y2AG


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's mine, most of it is pretty predictible. 

http://amzn.com/w/3Q76YQG5SK04Z


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2011)

I had to split mine into two lists (cause seriously I just look greedy as if I put my fantasy craft wishlist here) sooo I moved some of the items over to my Christmas Wishlist, tried to be good and could probably add oodles but think its long enough lol sooo ta da lol sooo did not look at international shipping was just having fun drooling and dreaming in all honesty

http://amzn.com/w/15BKYM0RH9LG7


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 3, 2011)

People, quick reminder: please check that you've put in an address so the gifts can be delivered TO you.....


----------



## Dromond (Dec 3, 2011)

Those of you in Australia, you might consider using http://www.amazon.co.uk for your Amazon shopping. Their shipping charges to Australia are much more reasonable than the US site's are. Also, *free shipping* for books, music and DVDs if your order is over £25.


----------



## seavixen (Dec 3, 2011)

My wish list is pretty boring.. lol

http://amzn.com/w/1H7YN7X9CY9M5


----------



## penguin (Dec 3, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Those of you in Australia, you might consider using http://www.amazon.co.uk for your Amazon shopping. Their shipping charges to Australia are much more reasonable than the US site's are. Also, *free shipping* for books, music and DVDs if your order is over £25.



Ooo thanks for that. Being on this side of the world makes it more expensive for everything  Here is my Amazon UK list, with some different stuff on it. Might come in handy for my birthday next month too


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 3, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Those of you in Australia, you might consider using http://www.amazon.co.uk for your Amazon shopping. Their shipping charges to Australia are much more reasonable than the US site's are. Also, *free shipping* for books, music and DVDs if your order is over £25.



Same goes for you folks in Canada. 

http://www.amazon.ca/


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 3, 2011)

I feel dirty when I read someone's wishlist. Mine totally describes me :| lol

I'm addicted, now. 'Tis the season, I s'pose. I mean...DUDE, SOME OF THE ITEMS I WANT ARE $0.01!! But, then, what's S&H? Do you have to spend a certain amount ($25+/-) to get free S&H? Oh, questions.


----------



## Deven (Dec 3, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I have a wishlist primarily for myself. It's like an online shopping list.
> 
> My wishlist makes me look like a creeper



Mine makes me look like a choco and alcoholic


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2011)

I will sit down and do a UK one later the only problem is they DO NOT HAVE CRAFT STUFF seriously what is up with that


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 4, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I feel dirty when I read someone's wishlist. Mine totally describes me :| lol
> 
> I'm addicted, now. 'Tis the season, I s'pose. I mean...DUDE, SOME OF THE ITEMS I WANT ARE $0.01!! But, then, what's S&H? Do you have to spend a certain amount ($25+/-) to get free S&H? Oh, questions.



I feel the same way. Mine is all music, comic related things, candy and movies.ni mean that IS all I do, but I'm awesome about it. And when I see something on someone's list I want to buy and I see the price is cheap, I don't want to buy it and have them think I'm über cheap.

I'm not too worried about shipping because I get free two day shipping with them.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel the same way. Mine is all music, comic related things, candy and movies.ni mean that IS all I do, but I'm awesome about it. And when I see something on someone's list I want to buy and I see the price is cheap, I don't want to buy it and have them think I'm über cheap.
> 
> I'm not too worried about shipping because I get free two day shipping with them.



You know I go with it is the thought that counts especially as I am on a really tight budget atm and some of the stuff I most want is in the least expensive catogries re craft stuffs  I truly think that it is the spirit of the season, and the price is immaterial because it means that someone thought enough of you to go through your list and pick something especially for you that you want. I think that is worth volumes not the price tag on the item 

steps off soapbox 

PS I feel bad I can't get everyone something, if only my readings would start to sell again


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 4, 2011)

Seriously, I'd never judge over the cost of a GIFT. 

PROOF:
A gift is a gift, regardless of the price. That's how some gifts can be priceless  

Especially, if the gift is one that the recipient WANTED. 

Gift giver => less selfish than the recipient  
= Gift giver can be cheap if they want. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2011)

my us list

http://amzn.com/w/15BKYM0RH9LG7

my uk list (unsorted sorry head wants to explode)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/registry/wishlist/2E7GFWZKGELMW

and I discovered the add from anywhere button for some reason I could not get us version to work but there is stuff added to uk list Like Starkid and such


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 4, 2011)

I have Amazon Prime so as long as the item is an Amazon product the shipping costs me zilch and the item gets to them in two days, faster if it's a kindle book of some sort. That's the beauty of getting something cheap on someone's list. Had they bought it they would have had to pay $6.95 for shipping, etc. I buy it and it's just barely a bead of sweat off my brow and we both make off like bandits. I should include ski masks in the order.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 4, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> You know I go with it is the thought that counts especially as I am on a really tight budget atm and some of the stuff I most want is in the least expensive catogries re craft stuffs  I truly think that it is the spirit of the season, and the price is immaterial because it means that someone thought enough of you to go through your list and pick something especially for you that you want. I think that is worth volumes not the price tag on the item
> 
> steps off soapbox
> 
> PS I feel bad I can't get everyone something, if only my readings would start to sell again





FatAndProud said:


> Seriously, I'd never judge over the cost of a GIFT.
> 
> PROOF:
> A gift is a gift, regardless of the price. That's how some gifts can be priceless
> ...



So true ladies, so true :-D


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Dec 4, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have Amazon Prime so as long as the item is an Amazon product the shipping costs me zilch and the item gets to them in two days, faster if it's a kindle book of some sort. That's the beauty of getting something cheap on someone's list. Had they bought it they would have had to pay $6.95 for shipping, etc. I buy it and it's just barely a bead of sweat off my brow and we both make off like bandits. I should include ski masks in the order.



Or just get the ones that cover the eyes - to look very racooney - that is wayyy cuter and less hot...


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 4, 2011)

I noticed that when I used the "Price (low to high)" filter on the wishlists, it didn't really show from lowest to highest price! Or is that just me? I find that using the "priority" filter was best. You have to make sure to click "GO" after changing the filter. It's not one of those fancy "Oh, you changed something - just gonna do it for ya" internet pages lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 4, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Same goes for you folks in Canada.
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/



Yeah. The problem is that Amazon.ca sucks. Lol.

Well... I mean... there's _some_ good stuff on there, but for the most part... A lot of stuff can only be found on the USA Amazon and not on the Canadian one  That's why I made a wishlist on that one instead of the Canada one. 

I once ordered something from the USA one that I spent months hoping and wishing and trying to find on a Canadian site. So I prefer Amazon.com


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Dec 5, 2011)

I just got something!!! OMG!!! ::: squeels::: soooo awesome!!!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 5, 2011)

I just received something from my wish list.

Santa Claus posts at Dimensions. Who knew?

In this case it was Mrs Claus. She's a BBW, you know.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 5, 2011)

I love this thread.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 6, 2011)

*All the stuff I like! Ta-da!*

_( Too bad people don't get all excited about my amazon wish list like Oprah's favorite things.LOL)_

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/U4I35XMAID06


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 6, 2011)

mimosa said:


> *All the stuff I like! Ta-da!*
> 
> _( Too bad people don't get all excited about my amazon wish list like Oprah's favorite things.LOL)_
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/U4I35XMAID06



I'm excited!! I was actually hoping you would post a wish list. So hooray!


----------



## Micara (Dec 6, 2011)

Can I just say that I love Dims and I love all you people? LOVE LOVE LOVE, IT'S A LOVEFEST! :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 6, 2011)

I just received something from my wishlist...AND ON MY BIRTHDAY!! I'm so happy I'm crying! :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2011)

That makes two of us, Mellie. YOU PEOPLE ARE AMAZING. I am so crying right now, lol. <3 :bow: :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 6, 2011)

This is pretty much how I feel too:


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm really touched and happy to have received two gifts. I have come to near tears at the sweetness and generosity displayed  I love you guys!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 6, 2011)

awe, you guys are killing me. I'm so happy to see that people are giving and receiving gifts. i still remember the gifts I got the first year we did this and exactly who my secret santas were. Let's all pay it forward in some way, if not material, in good deeds and kind words!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh Gawd.....Paper crafting overload..LOL

Here's mine.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Dec 7, 2011)

This thread lifted my spirits! It was fun going through everyone's list and seeing the goodies you desire. Had fun making mine, too! Happy holidays!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1KGWWLJXR5/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Dec 7, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> This is pretty much how I feel too:



Oh Jesus - I just almost fell off my bed laughing ..lol


----------



## mimosa (Dec 7, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I'm excited!! I was actually hoping you would post a wish list. So hooray!



Thanks, gorgeous ! This is why you are awesome. I loved your amazon wishlist. x


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 7, 2011)

AAAHHHHH!! I got something in the mail!!!

Dearest coolest person ever. 

I'm had so many sour patch kids I think my tongue is raw, and I'm only halfway through the movie!!!

Seriously, thank you so, so much. It's truly heart warming and touching when someone thinks of you. 

Best Christmas Ever? I think so.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 7, 2011)

I have received a few gifts off my list and I am just in shock. You all are such generous, beautiful, loving, people, and I am so privileged to know all of you. :wubu:


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 8, 2011)

There are some really great lists here.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 8, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> You know I go with it is the thought that counts especially as I am on a really tight budget atm and some of the stuff I most want is in the least expensive catogries re craft stuffs  I truly think that it is the spirit of the season, and the price is immaterial because it means that someone thought enough of you to go through your list and pick something especially for you that you want. I think that is worth volumes not the price tag on the item
> 
> steps off soapbox





FatAndProud said:


> Seriously, I'd never judge over the cost of a GIFT.
> 
> PROOF:
> A gift is a gift, regardless of the price. That's how some gifts can be priceless
> ...




+1 to the lovely ladies above. I'm more of a giver when it comes to gifts so anytime anyone thinks of me I am thankful and I don't take anyone's kindness for granted. I wish I could buy things for every person on here! 

With that said, to the two ladies who sent me Patrick Swayze movies - you guys are so sweet! I've been having a hellish couple of weeks with wrapping up two _hard_ classes and have two* HUGE* final papers due next week (in addition to regular classwork), sooo when my Christmas break starts on the 19th these movies will be a wonderful way to sit back, relax and enjoy the time off  :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 8, 2011)

I haven't checked my list so I dunno if anything is awaiting me in the mail, lol. Doubt it.  Would be nice though. I think I'd cry of happiness from getting a gift at this point.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 8, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I haven't checked my list so I dunno if anything is awaiting me in the mail, lol. Doubt it.  Would be nice though. I think I'd cry of happiness from getting a gift at this point.



Carla hunny I am trying *soooo* hard to send you something but nothing you picked will ship to Canada. I even tried the most ~kowabunga~ expensive item on your list for shits and giggles and it won't go through either. :sad:


----------



## penguin (Dec 8, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I haven't checked my list so I dunno if anything is awaiting me in the mail, lol. Doubt it.  Would be nice though. I think I'd cry of happiness from getting a gift at this point.



I think it's too costly for anyone to want to send me things. I suppose I could try finding local wishlist stuff, but we don't have anything as convenient as Amazon.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 8, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Carla hunny I am trying *soooo* hard to send you something but nothing you picked will ship to Canada. I even tried the most ~kowabunga~ expensive item on your list for shits and giggles and it won't go through either. :sad:



Oh  I'm sorry about that!  Maybe your suggestion would be best **goes off to look for books** lol.


----------



## shinyapple (Dec 9, 2011)

These were fun to read. I was inspired to create my own list so I could have something to reference when shopping for myself, but have used it to let family and friends find suggestions for the holidays when they ask. So...against my better judgment (ha), I will post mine as well:

http://www.amazon.com/registry/wish..._act_vv?_encoding=UTF8&visitor-view=1&reveal=


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I am soo touched I got like the bestest e card and two pressies and know a couple of things are on there way. So very very very humbled and touched. I know parcels take forever to get here but be assured whatever the items are they will be much treasured!

Huggles and warm thanks to those magic people who know who they are


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> I think it's too costly for anyone to want to send me things. I suppose I could try finding local wishlist stuff, but we don't have anything as convenient as Amazon.



You might want to check the Amazon for the UK. I recall reading somewhere that they service Oz but I don't know if it's only relative to certain parts?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 9, 2011)

I've made it a point so far to personally thank everyone who's been so thoughtful as to send me a gift, but I received something today, and I have no idea who it is from.  So to whomever my secret Santa is, thank you for the ring! :happy: 

(And I'd love it if you'd send me a PM head's up so that I could thank you personally as well!)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm presently ammending my WishList by creating a Canadian one :happy: Discount books galore. (like... I'm looking for 10$ or less stuff, haha. I like being cheap :happy: )


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm thanking everyone personally who sent me a gift but to the person who sent me the jewelry, whoever you are, Secret Santa, thank you so much. It's lovely.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 9, 2011)

So here's my new WishList. It's from the Canadian Amazon store, so pretty much all that's on it is books. We really don't have any cool categories like the US side does 

http://www.amazon.ca/registry/wishlist/2KTW18INWHXIA


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 9, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> So here's my new WishList. It's from the Canadian Amazon store, so pretty much all that's on it is books. We really don't have any cool categories like the US side does
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/registry/wishlist/2KTW18INWHXIA


 

The Canadian site sucks. They don't even have candy.


----------



## penguin (Dec 9, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> You might want to check the Amazon for the UK. I recall reading somewhere that they service Oz but I don't know if it's only relative to certain parts?



I did do that, on Dromond's advice (here), and from what I can tell they'll mail stuff to me just fine, and some is cheaper than from the US.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Dec 9, 2011)

Two of Santa's Elves were busy little beavers...

I received two gifts today!!!! I squeeked with delight so loudly when I opened my mail box my neighbors came out to see if I was okay or I had stepped on one of the dogs lol

Thank you! Thank you!!!

I can't wait to listen to the CD and the book I have wanted for years!!!

Thank you - big kisses and well... :: happy booty dance ::


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 11, 2011)

One of Santa's elves delivered a present to me! I was so surprised! I never expected to get anything. I just put my list up as a kind of 'get to know me better' sort of thing. I sent the gift giver a PM but I also wanted to say it here and spread the happy Christmas spirit. :happy: 
Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I'll be dipped in sassafras oil, I got a case of ROOT BEER! :wubu:

To the lovely woman who sent it (you know who you are), if we ever meet in person you'd better have a good medical plan, because I'm not sure your ribs will survive the hug you'll get. 

And also, another adorable Santa elf sent me a cell phone protective cover. Thank you thank you thank you!

I'm floored, yes, FLOORED, at the generosity of the people on this site. Jackie is shaking her head in wonder at each gift we receive. lol


----------



## Magic8 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm quite a bit newer to this site than most of the people who have posted but this is such a cool idea I have to participate! 

http://amzn.com/w/1RXB0JHKTY13Z

http://amzn.com/w/2I2YQUS6Z37TC

Its so much fun looking at all the different lists. Hopefully this works!!


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 11, 2011)

Subscribes...haha


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 11, 2011)

Not much on mine (although I just added some sweets - I didn't know Amazon sold those?!) but maybe I'll get some inspiration frm other people's lists! Here it is anyway: http://www.amazon.co.uk/registry/wishlist/2PVZPS46U6N5I


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 11, 2011)

Whoever sent me the Philosophy Creme Brulee bodywash/shower gel/shampoo, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 12, 2011)

I think I did this right, if not everyone can view my account. Urgh!

It's nice to play along. 

http://amzn.com/w/28V5DV3V8TNEL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 12, 2011)

A little birdie told me that I didn't have my shipping turned on..or whatever it is that allows Amazon to ship stuff. So..I've turned it on!


----------



## penguin (Dec 12, 2011)

I think I may be able to swing some post-Christmas presents, but it's just out of the budget for now.


----------



## SummerG (Dec 13, 2011)

This is by far my favorite thread on dims every year. I totally gank a ton off other people's lists because I had no idea I wanted it before, lol. 

Happy Holidays Everyone


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 13, 2011)

penguin said:


> I think I may be able to swing some post-Christmas presents, but it's just out of the budget for now.



Hugs you know I was thinking exactly the same thing I mean the wishlist is there year round


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm really hating the Canadian Amazon, now  Nothing cool for something like 5$ or whatever. It's kinda pathetic. I want awesome choices like the US and the UK sites have.

**pouts**

 Okay... so maybe part of it is because sweets for Christmas/being broke would be super awesome  lol.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 13, 2011)

Random stuff and things. 

http://amzn.com/w/2C5AT9P7JIEI3


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 13, 2011)

Santa has been very busy this year! I got another package in the mail yesterday that had not one, but two presents in it . :happy: Only thing is, there was no clue as to who sent it! If the person who sent it to me would PM me I'd love to thank you. If you want to remain anonymous that's ok too, but not knowing will drive me crazy!
I feel very loved this Christmas! :wubu: :bow:


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 13, 2011)

It is so wonderful to see people reaching out to brighten someone's holiday. Just makes me have a little more faith in mankind.:kiss2:


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 14, 2011)

Here, have a look at the things that go through my head as desirable:

http://amzn.com/w/35QNADGH1T3YF

Yes- video games, movies, camera gear, and LEGOs.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 14, 2011)

The giving nature of the people here has floored me. 

thank you, super fucking awesome person for the Jack Black Lip Balm, I love this stuff! You made a plain Wednesday, a magical one.


----------



## penguin (Dec 14, 2011)

I've received two gifts from my list and I am so moved by the generosity of those who gave them. It means a lot to me, so thank you both very much


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is mine  And everybody is right, that is a lot of fun but also sad because I want it all so much! lol

http://www.amazon.com/registry/wish...universal-price-desc&layout=standard&x=14&y=4


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 15, 2011)

*I have secretly been reading this list and debating putting up a wish list......cause I love how happy people are from getting gifts and the delight.....










but decided i'm not worthy *


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 15, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I have secretly been reading this list and debating putting up a wish list......cause I love how happy people are from getting gifts and the delight.....*
> 
> *but decided i'm not worthy *


 
Shut up, you totally are!


----------



## b0nnie (Dec 15, 2011)

This thread was a fun way to waste an afternoon 

I forgot how to do the link thingie....this is mine.

http://amzn.com/w/2I1HDOBG8YECC


----------



## mossystate (Dec 15, 2011)

b0nnie said:


> This thread was a fun way to waste an afternoon
> 
> I forgot how to do the link thingie....this is mine.
> 
> http://amzn.com/w/2I1HDOBG8YECC



I enjoy stalking these lists, but when I click on yours I don't see that you have added anything? Just wanted you to know if it is a glitch.


----------



## b0nnie (Dec 15, 2011)

mossystate said:


> I enjoy stalking these lists, but when I click on yours I don't see that you have added anything? Just wanted you to know if it is a glitch.



No suprise I messed it up...lol...I had it linked to a default one , here goes one more try. 

http://amzn.com/w/12YAVNZORS8O


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you to the Dimmer who sent a gift from my wishlist! I am stunned and extremely grateful that someone would send me something. I will try to come up with something special using the gift and snap a picture of it. Thanks again so much!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Shut up, you totally are!



*so from the encouragement of ((SURLY)) and some other very warm hearted people; I spent the entire beach afternoon (overcast and cloudy) working and having a blast shopping for MY DREAMS lolol.....not necessarily anything that anyone from DIMS can afford......but WTF its my dream stuff *

https://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/X0ZM91SGVJB6/ref=cm_reg_rd-upd?_encoding=UTF8&msgid=updated


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 16, 2011)

I got a prezzie yesterday in the mail! Only got to check it out today. No lie, I cried two minutes straight. It made me SO happy. OMG. And I got to read parts of it to my mom which cheered her up too  The book is SO funny!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 16, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *so from the encouragement of ((SURLY)) and some other very warm hearted people; I spent the entire beach afternoon (overcast and cloudy) working and having a blast shopping for MY DREAMS lolol.....not necessarily anything that anyone from DIMS can afford......but WTF its my dream stuff *
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/X0ZM91SGVJB6/ref=cm_reg_rd-upd?_encoding=UTF8&msgid=updated


 

Yay! So happy you had a great and relaxing birthday!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 16, 2011)

I got prezzies too! :wubu::bounce::wubu: I'm living out of a suitcase right now so I can't see what they are or who's responsible till I can go see them. I can't thank you individually yet but whoever you, omg thank you in advance. This is so cool. :really sad:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 16, 2011)

Getting more gifts without a tag--whoever you are, THANK YOU! I love it/them!!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 16, 2011)

This community is amazing. thank you so VERY much for the book. I never expect anything, especially such a selfless act as someone buying something for me, but today I got a call from my office and I'm somewhat expecting a package, so when I went to go pick it up and realized this wasn't it, I eagerly opened my gift and was completely surprised. 

What a way to end the work week. Really, thank you, you've blown me away.

Everyone that has sent me something has. You all are amazing.

I wish there was a teary eye emoticon.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 16, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This community is amazing.
> 
> Everyone that has sent me something has. You all are amazing.
> 
> I wish there was a teary eye emoticon.


 
This community is amazing. I've seen them pull together to help one another many many times over the past 9 years.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 16, 2011)

This is truly the holiday spirit.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2011)

*I have noticed when purchasing some presents; that the gift thing was NOT an option 

I just bought a few prezzies and the people I sent them to, will be CLUELESS who they are from. I have noticed many saying they didn't know who sent em...so that's why I supppose*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 17, 2011)

The gift thing is only an option if the item you buy is direct from Amazon. If it's from a third party, that won't be an option. That's probably why.


----------



## Pinktutu (Dec 17, 2011)

This is such a wonderful thread. What a great bunch of people you all are


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 17, 2011)

I GOT A GIFT OH MY GOD AHSDGD;SAKLJFDKSHNFSADJ;HJK


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Um, you guys, me too! I can 100% say that I did not expect a gift this year - I haven't been very active around the boards and was soooooooooooooo confused when the post office worker dropped off an envelope today. It even took me a few minutes to figure out how a copy of Deviant Desires ended up at my house, LOL!

There's no name! Please let me know who I can thank!!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm glad so many people are enjoying this thread - one of the reason's it was started and that I'm so happy to bring it up year after year.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 17, 2011)

This thread and the result of it has made this a Christmas I will never ever forget. Thank you for the love and hope this holiday season. You've brought more than just a smile. You've pretty much saved a life. I'm so VERy grateful. Words just aren't enough, but I hope they make sense at least.


----------



## shinyapple (Dec 18, 2011)

I haven't been online much in the last few days (work, life...you know!), but had to pop on tonight to say a huge THANK YOU to whomever purchased the copy of the updated version of "Big Big Love" for me! I was confused at first, trying to remember what I'd ordered from Amazon for myself, but was absolutely floored when I opened it and found the gift inside. 

The tag they included only listed the gift giver's real name, which I don't feel right sharing here, but thank you to whomever sent it! You are amazingly generous and sweet to think of me. I always feel like one of the relatively silent unknowns and this was such a surprise. Merry Everything to you and yours


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 18, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I think I did this right, if not everyone can view my account. Urgh!
> 
> It's nice to play along.
> 
> http://amzn.com/w/28V5DV3V8TNEL



I'm not usually the kind of person to ask anyone for assistance but the people in this community are all so thoughtful of one another that I thought I would give it a shot...This year my family is going through some extremely hard times and I was wondering if someone might be able to help out with a gift for each of my autistic nieces. If you click on my list and then put the list in order of PRIORITY (from high to low) you will see some toys. One of my nieces loves horses and the other loves monster high, Hello Kitty and the Disney princesses. If someone with a generous soul could maybe help with one of the gifts for the girls it would be much appreciated and give the girls a little hope that Santa does exist. I would forever owe you a debt of gratitude and promise to pay it forward when I am in a better situation financially. Thank you, Terri


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 18, 2011)

A BIGGGG thank you to the person or persons responsible for purchasing some gifts for my nieces! They will be all too happy to receive them. And if you put your name in the sender message, I will be sure to thank you personally.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 19, 2011)

I love reading this thread and the happiness and generosity. I wish i could afford to give some this year.. We're so tight with the house buying that we're not even doing a big xmas dinner and having very few gifts for the kids. (closing costs are a lot more than we expected) So the two gifts i have gotten i am so happy about. Next year should be a lot rosier financially and i fully intend to spread the joy!
All the happiness being spread is another reason i feel so warmly towards Dims. You guys are all so awesome


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you to the lady Dimmer who sent me a gift. It was soooo surprising but it made me feel so special. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.:kiss2:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 19, 2011)

something was supposed to arrive for me today, but the UPS guy left with my package and didn't leave a note saying he'd be back or anything


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 19, 2011)

I would like to thank whoever sent me the Philosophy Falling in Love set. It smells lovely! Thank you so so much <3<3


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 19, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I would like to thank whoever sent me the Philosophy Falling in Love set. It smells lovely! Thank you so so much <3<3


You're welcome. One nice gift deserved another.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness sooo I went to check the letterbox and found a parcel on my doorstep

I looked at the shop name and was like I dont remember ordering anything from Two Peas in a Bucket 

so I opened it and once i got rid of quite a bit of packaging and protective stuff

squueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I found a Prima Craft Knife in there 

Can Not wait to take it for a test run especially as it is from someone so special and Amazing

ty ty ty ty I love you you amazing woman


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 19, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> Oh my goodness sooo I went to check the letterbox and found a parcel on my doorstep
> 
> I looked at the shop name and was like I dont remember ordering anything from Two Peas in a Bucket
> 
> ...



Sounds like you got a perfect gift for the things you've been creating lately  I bet your scrapbooking will go even more smoothly, now  

By the way... was wanting to mention it before... I love that you do scrapbooking  I always loved it and found those that do to be so creative and imaginative. I can't do it to save my life, lol, and seeing your enthusiam for it is just awesome  Plus everything you do make is so bright and cheery, too!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 19, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> Oh my goodness sooo I went to check the letterbox and found a parcel on my doorstep
> 
> I looked at the shop name and was like I dont remember ordering anything from Two Peas in a Bucket
> 
> ...


Enjoy it. Keep posting pics of all your beautiful crafts. I hope it helps a lot. I love you too.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Sounds like you got a perfect gift for the things you've been creating lately  I bet your scrapbooking will go even more smoothly, now
> 
> By the way... was wanting to mention it before... I love that you do scrapbooking  I always loved it and found those that do to be so creative and imaginative. I can't do it to save my life, lol, and seeing your enthusiam for it is just awesome  Plus everything you do make is so bright and cheery, too!



Hugs aww ty. Actually I used to feel that way you should see some of my first things when my stash was pretty much non existant. I joined some forums and took part in the Cyber (online) crops and challenges it really helped me get into it more and I often tell people who feel uncreative to google card or layout sketches as they are a fantastic way to get started  you don't even need to be super creative just able to choose a few pics and some paper, cardboard and a few embellishments the sketch does the hard work for you 



CastingPearls said:


> Enjoy it. Keep posting pics of all your beautiful crafts. I hope it helps a lot. I love you too.



hugs always and it has already been getting a workout  I made butterflies with it tonight out of flowers and it made it easy to put the little antenna slit into them or to cut off the extra petal  LOVING IT!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 20, 2011)

MUST STOP LOOKING. AM TOO BROKE TO BE SANTA THIS YEAR.

I did just gift a few things, though.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 20, 2011)

This is exactly the perfect kind of gifting. It's getting things that you really want but would never buy for yourself. :happy:


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm really surprised  I don't celebrate xmas with my family, anymore. It's too difficult on my mom and the rest of the family. So, it's always nice to see people in the gift-giving spirit 

It sucks being a broke-ass student, though.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 20, 2011)

*omg zomg omg zomg.......xmas spirit is alive and well ON DIMS!!!!!!
who woulda guessed it would happen to lil ole me......
came home to find a package that meant nothing to me
had no idea why I WOULD HAVE A BOX......
assumed it must be for my tenant.........
THEN I OPENED IT UP

an lo and behold it was such a special WANT OF MINE........
THANK YOU THANK THANK YOU....
i have a really good hunch I know who is from...
if she is a gorgeous woman from WV....... 

who has a generous SPIRIT :kiss2:* 

View attachment MANEKIS.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 20, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *lo and behold it was such a special WANT OF MINE........
> THANK YOU THANK THANK YOU....
> i have a really good hunch I know who is from...
> if she is a gorgeous woman from WV.......
> ...



They're so cute!! I had to send you both of them...I was afraid one would be lonely without the other.  You're so welcome! *hugs*

And thank you again for the game that arrived today! It made for a fun afternoon at work. :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish I could have bought more than I did...nothing would make me happier than to go down everyone's list and buy everyone their most-desired or most-needed item no matter the price. I'm definitely not there yet, but I love gift-giving more than just about anything else. This has been so much fun!! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I wish I could have bought more than I did...nothing would make me happier than to go down everyone's list and buy everyone their most-desired or most-needed item no matter the price. I'm definitely not there yet, but I love gift-giving more than just about anything else. This has been so much fun!! :happy:



I feel exactly the same way, and I stretched my limited budget to the max. But have a feeling especially in my case the urge to play santa may well last all through next year when there is a little cash to spare making this a great thread for all year round


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you to whoever sent me the Divine Swine nail polish  I plan on putting it on tomorrow


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 20, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I have noticed when purchasing some presents; that the gift thing was NOT an option
> 
> I just bought a few prezzies and the people I sent them to, will be CLUELESS who they are from. I have noticed many saying they didn't know who sent em...so that's why I supppose*



I also sent someone something and the gift option wasn't available. So I sent a pretty e-card to let her know who it would be from


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 20, 2011)

I was surprised to get a sweet little treat today - and already dropped a thank you PM along. 

Happy holidays, folks!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 21, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're welcome. One nice gift deserved another.



Aww! Thank you, my dear. The new guy in my life approves too. THANK YOU AGAIN!


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 21, 2011)

Well its only 4 sleeps till Chrissy and 8 weeks till my birthday what better time to post my goodies wishlist ! I hope this link works. 

http://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/3HODEK0S6KV8G/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_ws_aCC8ob1RQHFX9 via @amazon

Now its time to go spy on all your wishlists and see if i can play secret Santa !


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 21, 2011)

I just played Santa ! It was so much fun, i have to back away from this thread or ill go poor !


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 21, 2011)

I am seriously loving this thread, it is so awesome to see the giving nature of everybody and how happy people are when they receive something! 

Wish I could buy something for everyone!


----------



## Micara (Dec 21, 2011)

TwilightStarr said:


> I am seriously loving this thread, it is so awesome to see the giving nature of everybody and how happy people are when they receive something!
> 
> Wish I could buy something for everyone!



Me too! I am so broke this year. I tried to do what I could, but I wish I could do more!

Come to find out, my daughter's best friend's dad lost his job and so the teachers at the middle school took her to the mall and got her a new outfit because she didn't have any new clothes and needed them. So Megs and I went out last night and bought her 3 boxes of clothes off of JC Penney's clearance racks. It was fun and I was glad I could do it without it hurting me (too) bad.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you to my secret santa..whoever you may be!:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2011)

Micara said:


> Me too! I am so broke this year. I tried to do what I could, but I wish I could do more!
> 
> Come to find out, my daughter's best friend's dad lost his job and so the teachers at the middle school took her to the mall and got her a new outfit because she didn't have any new clothes and needed them. So Megs and I went out last night and bought her 3 boxes of clothes off of JC Penney's clearance racks. It was fun and I was glad I could do it without it hurting me (too) bad.



that is such a lovely thing to do  what a lucky girl she is to have such caring and wonderful friends!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW I have the biggest smile on my face right now thanks to a very lovely lady 

I just got the hardcover of Inheritance by Christopher Paolini now I can find out how Eargon's adventures conclude 

thank you so much

wow I feel super lucky to have such amazing, thoughtful and generous friends. 3 parcels in 3 days it indeed is starting to feel a lot like Christmas (one was not from this thread but still was a pressie)

I am bouncing around, I have been using my prima knife (love love love it just brilliant)

so yeah just wanted to say ty


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you to a certain lovely person for the book you got me. :happy: I had been wanting that book so bad that I even tried scrounging up change as I did my cleaning to see if I could end up getting it  so a very big thank you! 

Also noticed that someone got me Jim Carrey stuff! :wubu: Don't know who it is yet but thank you! Those are pretty much my most favorite movies ever! So thank you very much!


----------



## Deacone (Dec 22, 2011)

This is my wishlist  http://www.amazon.co.uk/registry/wishlist/1K3E32B043M4T


----------



## Deacone (Dec 22, 2011)

Also i just sent some present loving some of your ways  <3 x


----------



## Deacone (Dec 22, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Oppps....sorry..my internet went out, again...ugh...so, I could not edit...my apologizes...I wouldn't mind someone deleting that (whistlewhistle: hint hehehe)
> 
> Anywho...here is mine....
> 
> ...



Loving the Bill Bryson selection you want. I have all of them. He's such a good writer!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 22, 2011)

If I had any money at all, I'd be a secret Santa.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 23, 2011)

OMG! I can not believe it, the amazing LillyBBBW sent me one of the Paula Deen books from my wishlist!!
It was such an awesome surprise!!!

I seriously can not stop smiling!!!   

I hope everybody gets something from their wishlist!!! I wish I could be the one to do it too!!


----------



## Mishty (Dec 23, 2011)

I've never gotten a gift from an online friend that didn't consist of cupcakes or bulk amounts of meat, but currently I've wearing my new Superman sexy ass panty set, given to me by the sweetest, lovely lady ever. :wubu: Mishty feels super special.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 23, 2011)

TwilightStarr said:


> OMG! I can not believe it, the amazing LillyBBBW sent me one of the Paula Deen books from my wishlist!!
> It was such an awesome surprise!!!
> 
> I seriously can not stop smiling!!!
> ...



SURPRISE!!! :happy: This has truly made my day! I'm so glad you're happy TwilightStarr.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 23, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I've never gotten a gift from an online friend that didn't consist of cupcakes or bulk amounts of meat, but currently I've wearing my new Superman sexy ass panty set, given to me by the sweetest, lovely lady ever. :wubu: Mishty feels super special.



Mishty is super special. :happy:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Dec 23, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Loving the Bill Bryson selection you want. I have all of them. He's such a good writer!



The first one I read was "A Walk in the Woods" and it opens up in the Dartmouth book store, that I am familiar with ...so, I was like this is cool...so,then I get a few pages in and the part about bears and attacks and I was on a plane laughing out loud and I know people thought I had lost my mind...he is incredibly funny....totally love him...


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 23, 2011)

To everyone who sent my nieces presents...they've all arrived (with the exception of one that I knew was going to come later) and we thank you ffrom the bottom of our hearts.

To the person who sent the Cinderella doll from the Amazon list, it arrived and there was not a shipping label with your name on it in order to give you thanks--so THANK YOU, Thank you very, very much secret Santa

The girls are going to have a splendid Christmas due to the kindness and generosity of the people from DIms. I love you guys!.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 23, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Also i just sent some present loving some of your ways  <3 x



<3<3<3<3 THANK YOU SO MUCH

She sent me this!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you so much to whoever sent me the sockies for fat feets! 

There was no name, so I wanted to make sure you got a proper thanks.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> To everyone who sent my nieces presents...they've all arrived (with the exception of one that I knew was going to come later) and we thank you ffrom the bottom of our hearts.
> 
> To the person who sent the Cinderella doll from the Amazon list, it arrived and there was not a shipping label with your name on it in order to give you thanks--so THANK YOU, Thank you very, very much secret Santa
> 
> The girls are going to have a splendid Christmas due to the kindness and generosity of the people from DIms. I love you guys!.




That's really awesome.  I'm so happy you guys are going to have a nicer Christmas now.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 23, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> Thank you so much to whoever sent me the sockies for fat feets!
> 
> There was no name, so I wanted to make sure you got a proper thanks.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 23, 2011)

Blackjack said:


>





hahahah - that actually makes a lot of sense.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> <3<3<3<3 THANK YOU SO MUCH
> 
> She sent me this!



Aw, that's awesome. Especially since I JUST GOT IT TOO. Ha ha.

You people are freaking great. I can't stand that I don't have a trunk full of money to start throwing around on this thread. Doin' the best I can to pay shit forward.

Sorry for cursing! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, y'all.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Dec 24, 2011)

I just want to thank my secret Santa. Whoever you are, your kindness really touched me. Thank you so much.... <hugs>. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deacone (Dec 25, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> <3<3<3<3 THANK YOU SO MUCH
> 
> She sent me this!



No problem!  happy Christmas  x


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 28, 2011)

A big thank you to whoever sent me a bunch of white chocolate buttons!  They came today, I'm extremely thrilled. LOVE them.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 30, 2011)

Lovelylady78,


I am so very, very thankful for the wonderful gift. :happy:

What a special person you are to think of me. The book arrived this morning and I can't wait to read the whole thing from top to bottom.

Merci
Merci
Merci!

xx
Tina


----------



## mimosa (Dec 30, 2011)

I would like to thank the folks that gave me an eyeliner and the game Jenga. God bless you. Thanks!!!!!!!!:wubu:

More thank yous to come....:bow:


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you to the person who sent me the Les Miserables DVD! Definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 30, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Lovelylady78,
> 
> 
> I am so very, very thankful for the wonderful gift. :happy:
> ...



You're so welcome! I hope it's as great as I think it will be (and that you obviously thought it would be). I had a bad habit of going through lists and picking out things on them that I'd like too.  Let me know how it is, please! And enjoy! :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 30, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Thank you to the person who sent me the Les Miserables DVD! Definitely one of my favorites!



It's from Santa and.......a fluffy Mexican. She also loves that play.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Dec 31, 2011)

I <3 this thread!

My Santa must wish to remain secret... I appreciate the sweetness, though, and would like to thank whoever did it.


----------



## Deven (Jan 3, 2012)

One of my gay boys took the liberty off taking of Star Wars: The Old Republic so I could play. I only made the wishlist because of Dims. Thank you so much for this idea!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 3, 2012)

We ell wow to my surprise I checked the letterbox today and found....................................................................

Divine Swine OPI nail polish  now I did not recognise my Santa's real name (we must not be facebook friends yet) but I do want to say a huge thank you so very much I really appreciate it! And love the colours of the glitter inside it sooo pretty


----------



## Deacone (Jan 3, 2012)

AnnMarie said:


> A big thank you to whoever sent me a bunch of white chocolate buttons!  They came today, I'm extremely thrilled. LOVE them.



No problem! I had to give them to you as they're also my favourite chocolate!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow! Got a great surprise today--well TWO....late packages are awesome!!!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 3, 2012)

I think this is my favorite thread ever!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 4, 2012)

oh my how lucky am I I just received

wait for it 

Hensons Place on DVD however it has noo info on who sent it 

thanks so much my wonderful secret santa


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 7, 2012)

I just got back from vacation to find a book from my wish list in the mail. I am looking forward to read, "How We Decide". Thank you so much to the Dimmer who sent it! What a gracious gesture and a wonderful surprise. Thanks again!


----------



## BuxomZoe (Jan 7, 2012)

I just started my wish list, my link is here: http://amzn.com/w/3VUQT0UM8KEOQ

I wish I had some disposable income so I could gift some people! One day


----------



## butch (Jan 7, 2012)

This thread is as close as I've ever seen to letting adults feel the way they used to feel when they were young and still believed in a certain fat man. Your happiness and kindness makes me smile.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 7, 2012)

this was the most economically difficult year, not just christmas, that I've ever had. 

I wish I could have replied to everyone that gave me a gift but I was just financially unable to. I hope to be able to reciprocate the generosity through the year. 

When things are as tough as they were this year, it was amazing to see people that thought of me. I can't thank you all enough, it was the greatest feeling and best Christmas ever. 

You all are amazing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks to the fun stuff you guys sent for the holidays, my hospital stay has been just a little less boring. Thanks again.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 9, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> Mine makes me look like a choco and alcoholic



I removed something off of my list because it had both chocolate AND alcohol in it and that made me feel...naughty.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 9, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> *snipped...
> I wish I could have replied to everyone that gave me a gift but I was just financially unable to. I hope to be able to reciprocate the generosity through the year.



I had the same regrets, but then again everyone on this thread has a birthday this year, no?


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 9, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> this was the most economically difficult year, not just christmas, that I've ever had.
> 
> I wish I could have replied to everyone that gave me a gift but I was just financially unable to. I hope to be able to reciprocate the generosity through the year.
> 
> ...




I believe an anytime gift is called a Random Act of Kindness and I have always felt dims need a rak thread 

I think everyone did what they could within their own budgets I know I missed some people that I wanted to get something for so I am setting myself a goal of one person a month either that or I will sock away amazon vouchers for the next Christmas wish list or a little of both lol


----------



## Dromond (Jan 9, 2012)

Jackie and I were both blown away by the generosity of the folks here at Dimensions. She tells the story of how she got a new sewing machine to anyone who will listen. Every time she has the same sense of wonder and gratitude when she tells it.

I can be very cynical about human nature. Then something like this happens, and it melts my heart.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 9, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> You're so welcome! I hope it's as great as I think it will be (and that you obviously thought it would be). I had a bad habit of going through lists and picking out things on them that I'd like too.  Let me know how it is, please! And enjoy! :happy:


 
Just finished my book! Loved it, loved it, LOVED IT!


----------



## penguin (Jan 9, 2012)

I just received a pair of lovely earrings! Thank you so much  I'm going to wear them today.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 12, 2012)

Imagine my surprise when I received a parcel in the mail today! I received the most lovely Anna Griffin scrap book album (my absolute favorite!), some scrap booking items, CHOCOLATE, AND a music CD from my wish list. Thank you so much to C. (whom I apologize for not knowing your screen name) for TOTALLY making my day today!!


----------



## Mishty (Jan 12, 2012)

I got some amazing candies and nougats from etsy today!! Secret late santa,you rock 

And I'd like to say thank you to who sent me the canvas sketch journal! My journal was gettin' full fast, and I hate writing between lines!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 12, 2012)

This thread has been such a blessing this year  People's kindness kept my spirits up during a very dark personal time. Thank you SO much and the gifts have all been put to awesome use 

I very much appreciated the loofa someone got me. It has helped a lot for the winter season. Cold and dry air wreaks havok on the skin. It has saved me some heartbreak, lol.


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you Thank you Thank you Wifey ! I have already put my gift to good use xXx


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 14, 2012)

mz_puss said:


> Thank you Thank you Thank you Wifey ! I have already put my gift to good use xXx



You're welcome, sweetie! :happy:


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 14, 2012)

I made my wishlist specifically for this thread. Now, I'm still trying to work it out...I am technologically inept.  I spend too much time in books!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2012)

*I GOT AN AWESOME SURPRISE TODAY!!!! 

I had no idea what it could be, or where it came from

but it is the coolest SOCK MONKEY HAT!!! so soft and warm
and excited (was at my bosses moms 80th bday party this
weekend and she GOT ONE!!! as a gag gift!!! I WANTED IT!!!

NOW I HAVE MY OWN


ty SECRET SANTA :kiss2:* 

View attachment monkey hat.jpg


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 17, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I GOT AN AWESOME SURPRISE TODAY!!!!
> 
> I had no idea what it could be, or where it came from
> 
> ...




You are so very very very welcome I saw it on your list and had to do it sooo adorable and you look great in it


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> You are so very very very welcome I saw it on your list and had to do it sooo adorable and you look great in it



awesome sauce sister from another mother!!!!
To share a quirky story: I went to my bosses, moms 80th bday party Sat pm. 
The gifts were amazing, until she unwrapped a *MONKEY HAT* just like this, and no one would step up and own it...it was very strange. Well it turns out the #1 attorney at our firm (my bosses hubby) who was videoing the entire scene, GAVE IT!!! and then my bosses daughter was sick and wore the hat all weekend long....I LOVE MINE xoxo

:kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> awesome sauce sister from another mother!!!!
> To share a quirky story: I went to my bosses, moms 80th bday party Sat pm.
> The gifts were amazing, until she unwrapped a *MONKEY HAT* just like this, and no one would step up and own it...it was very strange. Well it turns out the #1 attorney at our firm (my bosses hubby) who was videoing the entire scene, GAVE IT!!! and then my bosses daughter was sick and wore the hat all weekend long....I LOVE MINE xoxo
> 
> :kiss2:



you know I looked through your list and that totally jumped out at me. I was like I have to do it. It was tooo freaking cute. I looked through the whole list and even went away and came back but it was the thing that jumped out at me as buy it so I did  so happy it has made you smile and you love it


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 9, 2012)

I am totally shitting bricks. Thank you to whoever got me:

Teeth






and 

The Portable Atheist





I feel like I love you and I want to hug/kiss you. You totally made me happy. Let's get married, as well.


----------



## Micara (Nov 21, 2012)

Are we doing this again this year? I had a lot of fun giving last year and would like to do it again.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 21, 2012)

HOLY SPOOT! So you guys do wishlists, and actually grant wishes. I think I'm going to cry now.

And go make a wishlist.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm sure you'll notice a theme, or two. 

Dharma's Wish List.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 21, 2012)

I love that were doing wishlist again this year!!  I have some paypal saved up for this one!



Here's mine 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=gno_listpop_wi


----------



## Dromond (Nov 21, 2012)

Someone needs to start a new thread for this year.


----------



## Micara (Nov 21, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Someone needs to start a new thread for this year.



done!



Let the giving begin!


----------

